# Archers Against Cancer 2014 - Shooting For A Cure!!



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

It's that time of year again and this year the Archers Against Cancer shoot will be held on June 7th & 8th. Sponsors are rolling in and a big thanks to Chicago 58 from the Toronto area for donating all the hamburgs and sausages. 

This year we are registered with the London Health Science Center and proceeds are going to the Gene Goodreau Patient Assistance Fund which helps patients pay for prescriptions, wigs, bras, travel costs, anything that they may need financial help with. This is YOUR money being put to use TODAY to help someone in need!!! Anyone can now go to www.archersagainstcancer.ca and do an online donation to help us help others. Once you complete your donation, you will instantly be given a taxable receipt to print off. People can also go to our website and print off a pledge sheet for those interested in raising funds that way. 

Hope to see everyone there to help show their support!!!


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I am so going to at least one day of this shoot this year. Everyone I talked to that went before said it is a great shoot. Hope to see everyone there...


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

For anyone attending and wishing to do up a pledge sheet, here's our pledge sheets for you to print off......

View attachment Archers Pledge Form2.pdf


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Finally managed to get some media coverage on our event and we're very happy with the article!!! 


http://www.chathamvoice.com/2014/04/23/shooting-for-a-cure/


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We now have window decals available should anyone be interested. They are $5.00 and all proceeds go to the Patient Assistance Fund. Be sure to get yours and show your support!!

They are all white fonts on a clear decal......


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Room to park a 16 foot tandem axle trailer to camp for the night? When can I pull in and setup. Friday late afternoon?


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

There should be no problem fitting you in Wheelie . I will be there as well ... Trying to get some of the people on the Excal forum out for this event .. It is a great shoot!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, the camping is primitive only (tents) for now due to room. We were hoping to work something out with a nearby conservation area but that didn't pan out. The area we have available for camping has quit the down slope to get to it and I don't think a vehicle/camper can get down there. There are a couple trailers there but that is Michelle and I because we are there for 6 days and a couple of the volunteers who are also there for a few days


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Archers Against Cancer was out at the South Buxton Raceway last night selling 50/50 tickets for our cause. The winner, Doug Murray, took home $664. We were also fortunate enough to have one of the stock cars run one of our decals on his car this year....

Was going to post a pick of our decal on the car but apparently the "IMAGE" option isn't available for some strange reason


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

May be next year. To old for tents.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry Wheelie , Terry --- too enthusiatic --- should have checked 1st .. 

Terry could you post your Flyer for the shoot on the Excalibur forum and maybe a map to the shoot ... I have a thread with the shoot name started .


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

My daughter saved the day ... She has it up at Excal Forum . Terry do you have a map I can add ?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

See if this works Farmer

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/46...2!3m1!1s0x882f8c8665374425:0xea7a4336fffe9875


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, we're a little more then a week away from this event and looking forward to it. Lots of great prizes to give to people, shirts are ready and so far weather prediction is in our favor.

Shirts are $15 and Window Decals are $5

We will be offering breakfast this year as well. Peameal bacon and egg on a bun or if you prefer not to have the bun you can get some peameal bacon and eggs...

Big thanks to the following sponsors:

Archers Nook
Home Hardware - Chatham
Battery Boy - Chatham
Hitmen Canada
Dover Rod and Gun
Kent Clover Leaf
Glitters - Chatham
Home Depot - Chatham
Cedarhurst Landscaping
Via Rail
Ripple Outdoors
Royal Arcanum
Sobeys - Chatham
Al Kennedy


Food Donated by - Chicago 58 

Shirt Sponsor - Strong Financial - Chatham


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, we're a little more then a week away from this event and looking forward to it. Lots of great prizes to give to people, shirts are ready and so far weather prediction is in our favor.

Shirts are $15 and Window Decals are $5

We will be offering breakfast this year as well. Peameal bacon and egg on a bun or if you prefer not to have the bun you can get some peameal bacon and eggs...

Big thanks to the following sponsors:

Archers Nook
Home Hardware - Chatham
Battery Boy - Chatham
Hitmen Canada
Dover Rod and Gun
Kent Clover Leaf
Glitters - Chatham
Home Depot - Chatham
Cedarhurst Landscaping
Via Rail
Ripple Outdoors
Royal Arcanum
Sobeys - Chatham
Al Kennedy


Food Donated and beverages - Chicago 58, Windsor Sportsman's Club & Jason Stewart, Kingsville WildGoose, Shaun McGinnis

Shirt Sponsor - Strong Financial - Chatham


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, we're a little more then a week away from this event and looking forward to it. Lots of great prizes to give to people, shirts are ready and so far weather prediction is in our favor.

Shirts are $15 and Window Decals are $5

We will be offering breakfast this year as well. Peameal bacon and egg on a bun or if you prefer not to have the bun you can get some peameal bacon and eggs...

Big thanks to the following sponsors:

Archers Nook
Home Hardware - Chatham
Battery Boy - Chatham
Hitmen Canada
Dover Rod and Gun
Kent Clover Leaf
Glitters - Chatham
Home Depot - Chatham
Cedarhurst Landscaping
Via Rail
Ripple Outdoors
Royal Arcanum
Sobeys - Chatham
Al Kennedy
Anthony Warden


Food Donated and beverages - Chicago 58, Windsor Sportsman's Club & Jason Stewart, Kingsville WildGoose, Shaun McGinnis

Shirt Sponsor - Strong Financial - Chatham


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, we're a little more then a week away from this event and looking forward to it. Lots of great prizes to give to people, shirts are ready and so far weather prediction is in our favor.

Shirts are $15 and Window Decals are $5

We will be offering breakfast this year as well. Peameal bacon and egg on a bun or if you prefer not to have the bun you can get some peameal bacon and eggs...

Big thanks to the following sponsors:

Archers Nook
Home Hardware - Chatham
Battery Boy - Chatham
Hitmen Canada
Dover Rod and Gun
Kent Clover Leaf
Glitters - Chatham
Home Depot - Chatham
Cedarhurst Landscaping
Via Rail
Ripple Outdoors
Royal Arcanum
Sobeys - Chatham
Al Kennedy
Anthony Warden
Atkins Archery
Bob Beneteau


Food Donated and beverages - Chicago 58, Windsor Sportsman's Club & Jason Stewart, Kingsville WildGoose, Shaun McGinnis

Shirt Sponsor - Strong Financial - Chatham


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope to see lots of people there this weekend heading there early tomorrow to help setup targets !


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Will be there Saturday . Looks like the weather will be darn near perfect for this event !!!


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope the weather holds out for Sunday. I will be heading up there bright and early. See ya then


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Well the weather did not hold out the best for us for Sunday. Had some rain falling but still a very good time and a GREAT shoot put on by everyone involved. I have to say that it has to be one of the best 3D shoots I have attended so far. We had a blast and everyone there was great and I even came out with some swag, won a door prize of a hat and a shirt. Thank you again for all involved, can't wait for next year.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great work Terry and the crew at L-K archery. Whether you run, participate, donate, or sponsor one of these events, you have done a HUGE part in helping those in need. I hope you have many more in the future...

Congrats to all!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We are pleased to announce that we raised a total of $9,234.00 that will go to the Gene Goodreau Patient Assistance Fund......

I want to thank everyone that attended and helped support such a great cause!!! Also HUGE thanks to all our sponsors again this year!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Fantastic Job! Congratulations!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats awesome. Great job


----------

